# a8n-sli need help with wiring to a demon atx case



## cobra1969 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a a8n-sli mb and an demon atx comp case i need help with the wiring in it please. front audio and the usb ports please and ty Alan i been having no luck any help would be greatful and again ty for any help you can give me alan:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do the front USB cables have plugs on the end or individual wires?
Are either the audio or USB labeled, if so what do the labels say


----------



## cobra1969 (Aug 23, 2010)

usb cables have in individual wires .yes there labeled, usb=2.gnd,2.d + 2.vcc 1.gnd1.d-1.d+1.vcc the other usb says 1.vcc 1.d-1.gnd 2.d- 1.d+2.vcc 2.gnd2.d+ and frt audio says spkout r,mic-in ,gnd,return r,spkout l,mic-bias,return l ty alan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

USB pin out the numbers are the port number all the ones with #1 go in the same row and #2 in the second row.









For the audio see if this helps


----------

